# Is Melafix Killing My Fish?



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

Okay, so I started a melafix treatment in my tank because my one of my gouramis had something strange going on with her scales, close to the gills. I wasn't exactly sure what it was, but the next day she ended up dying anyways.

Two days later, I'm noticing my dennisoni barb has what looks to be swim bladder. His swimming is all off, and he seems to be having troubles controling his stability, so I've decided last night to stop feeding the tank, hoping that this would solve his issue.

I'm now finding there are two tri-colored barbs that have kicked the bucket. One for sure, the other is still struggling to pull through. I actually -just- heard a moment ago that apparently I'm not suppose to be feeding them while melafix is in the tank? The bottle didn't say anything about this, so if that's the case, I'm a little choked.

I tested my water only moments ago, and everything seems to be in order. I didn't check my PH, but my KH is at 5, and that usually tells of a good PH balance, too. At least for me. I have 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and .10 for nitrates. Oh, and .5 for phosphates.

It's a 55 gallon tank, and I've been giving 5 teaspoons of the melafix a day, as per the instructions. I'm now wondering if this is an overdose issue, and maybe I should lower the amount I'm putting in. Or maybe I should stop this treatment all together and do a 50% water change to get the melafix out? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



I'm sure it doesn't matter which types of fish I have in there, but there is also a gourami, 5 rummy nose tetras, 2 apple snails, 2 plecos, a kribensis, an apisto cichlid, a redtail black shark, a black ghost knife, 2 angel fish, 3 cherry barbs, and 6 plateys.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Check and see if there is an expiry date on it.


----------



## misdem (Jul 30, 2011)

As far as I know, Melafix is really just Tea Tree Oil, Distilled Water, and an Emulsion to help mix the Oil and Water together.

Tea Tree Oil has great anti-bacterial properties and I've had okay experience in using it to speed the recovery of my fish with external wounds. But at the end of the day I fully believe that it doesn't really cure anything. Its better to find the real reason why your fish is sick and treat it accordingly. Also Melafix also has zero effects on internal problems. Which it sounds like you have.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

did you add some air stones with the melafix???
as it can some times choke the oxygen from the water....


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder if what you're treating is in fact bacterial... I doses melafix before and fed the fish too, without air stones, and nothing went wrong. My guess is that you have a fungus or some kind of external parasite, rather than a bacterial infection. Also, have you checked your tank's water parameters? maybe the melafix is killing off the beneficial bacteria? Never seen this happen before, but I suppose it's possible?


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I actually already listed my water paremeters above, and they seem to be perfectly fine. 

As for the airstone, I doubt that's the case. Our filter pours down from above water level, and there's quite a bit of air movement in the tank.

I'm really not too sure what to do about this, though. The only thing I have done was do a water change, and I think I might stop using the melafix for now, and see if these fish get any better. High hopes for these guys :|


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

There are some Hypothesis that Melafix can cause problems with Labyrinth fish and Pencil Fish and I personally lost a batch of Red Pencils from Charles during treatment some other fishes in the tank by Melafix.
Some information points to liver function. Basically it looks like that in acidic environment (which corresponds to my case) TTO (Tea Tree Oil) may be toxic to the liver in Labyrinth fish/Pencil fish.
I found this reading interesting:
Melaleuca alternifolia (Tea Tree) Oil: a Review of Antimicrobial and Other Medicinal Properties -- Carson et al. 19 (1): 50 -- Clinical Microbiology Reviews
UWA Tea Tree Oil Research Group - FAQ


----------

